# Opinions on Dawgs week 1



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

Do you agree?

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/report-card-a-good-debut-for-dogs-by-any-measure


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

I personally would rank the ST lower. Give up a kickoff TD. Miss a FG. Ugly FG that was good. Ugly xtra point that was good. I will say Chucks Amechi made one heck of a tackle on a KO. First one down there and knocked his brick in the dirt.


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

Eason should never leave the field.


----------



## swamp (Sep 4, 2016)

I do agree!  Decent performance, working out kinks of a new system.  Special Teams will hurt later if not fixed now!  Just like every new coach.  Once Smart gets his recruits in next year and after you will see the immediate impact! I know a few that will make an immediate impact next year William Poole Corner, Richard Lecounte, Athlete, and Trey Blount WR.

Also need to keep Eason as the starter he just adds so much more!!


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

swamp said:


> I do agree!  Decent performance, working out kinks of a new system.  Special Teams will hurt later if not fixed now!  Just like every new coach.  Once Smart gets his recruits in next year and after you will see the immediate impact! I know a few that will make an immediate impact next year William Poole Corner, Richard Lecounte, Athlete, and Trey Blount WR.
> 
> Also need to keep Eason as the starter he just adds so much more!!



Agreed. We will have some immediate impact players next year. This team as a whole played better with Eason on the field.


----------



## swamp (Sep 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> Agreed. We will have some immediate impact players next year. This team as a whole played better with Eason on the fiels.



 Cant understand why even chance with Lambert!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2016)

First game of the year, working out kinks, all the top teams will get better, except Bamma, they're already there.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 4, 2016)

Eason was a game changer and handled playing pretty well. I will say that if this was a Mark Richt coached team, I have faith we would have lost.


----------



## Davey (Sep 4, 2016)

Leave Eason in all the time! Special teams needs some adjusting,but Chubbs is a beast that last the whole game.Not to mention who we have in the stables to back up Chubbs.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 4, 2016)

That kid that transferred for Bama had a good game(Smith?). We also got to come up with more plays besides ,here Chubb, run the ball again(Chubb is unreal though). Need to find that guy that can get to QB, the pass rush sucked. Oh yea, use the dang tight ends. That's the short list that I think that needs work.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2016)

nickel back said:


> That kid that transferred for Bama had a good game(Smith?). We also got to come up with more plays besides ,here Chubb, run the ball again(Chubb is unreal though). Need to find that guy that can get to QB, the pass rush sucked. Oh yea, use the dang tight ends. That's the short list that I think that needs work.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 4, 2016)

Agree on st & front 7. There's work to be done. Eason is legit, give him playing time this Sat. I really liked the way they exerted their will on NC late in the game.


BTW, hooray for #27! You couldn't have scripted a much better return. I am very pleased for him.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 4, 2016)

We used TEs a lot, but for blocking. Nauta dropped the only pass attempt to a TE all night. I think. 

Yes Eason was sacked, but it was a missed block. He had 1.5 seconds before he got hit. 

The offense averaged 2-3 times as many yards per play with Eason in VS Lambert. The threat of the arm makes a bigger difference than the actual arm did. 

Defensive front is just like last year. Weak. But now we're missing JJ and Floyd. Continue to expect a lack of pass rush. 


Biggest win? We got down by 10 and won by 9. 19 unanswered points after a KO return that could have swung the momentum in UNCs favor. But Kirby had those young men ready to fight to the last whistle.


----------



## weagle (Sep 4, 2016)

You know I just realized what was missing from the UGA game.  There was none of the thuggishness that the Richt teams always displayed.  It's like there is a whole team of Chubbs.  

I'm certainly not a UGA fan, but I'm a huge Nick Chubb fan and if the whole team adopts his work ethic, UGA will compete for the championship.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2016)

Good performance by the Dogs. I think Slayer was right.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2016)

It turned out better than I expected. I picked us to lose. I would give us an overall grade of B-, maybe C+. ST needs to step it up and we need a pass rush.

I hope Eason gets more playing time next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

I was pleased with the way Chubb reacted. He is a special player, but I don't know how long we can depend on him to carry the team. Pass rush has to get better and ST teams look lost right now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It turned out better than I expected. I picked us to lose. I would give us an overall grade of B-, maybe C+. ST needs to step it up and we need a pass rush.
> 
> I hope Eason gets more playing time next week.



Eason should start eventually


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

The one thing I did like was the majority of our rushes came out of the I formation with a fullback and the QB under center.  I cannot tell you how much I hate that stupid shotgun formation where the QB just hands the ball to a back standing next to him.  It is simply ineffective when you don't have a running QB.  The spring game was loaded with throws to the TE AND the fullback.  The one throw to Nauta(dropped right in his hands...come on man) was all I saw.  Speaking of TE's, Charlie Woerner looks muy macho.  Looks like he put Jackson and Jordon on the bench.  Our defensive line cannot get off blocks rushing the passer and lost a lot of contain against the run.  They say a teams most improvement comes between week one and two.  Gonna be hard to tell playing a cupcake.  Even though Herrien played well, I sure will be happy when Sony Michel gets back.  He is just so versatile, and will really help us.  Kicking game is bad.  Ramsey needs to be punting(while he is still there) and the place kicking stinks.  On the plus side, I don't think we had too many penalties.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2016)

dogs are a good team; but bama will stomp a hole in all of you this year. roll tide


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

We did not use all of our playbook in week one. I am sure the main goal when Eason was in there was to get him use to the speed of the game. There will be more looks and receivers involved as he gets a better feel for the game. If he goes down, we will be in a big mess.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> The one thing I did like was the majority of our rushes came out of the I formation with a fullback and the QB under center.  I cannot tell you how much I hate that stupid shotgun formation where the QB just hands the ball to a back standing next to him.  It is simply ineffective when you don't have a running QB.  The spring game was loaded with throws to the TE AND the fullback.  The one throw to Nauta(dropped right in his hands...come on man) was all I saw.  Speaking of TE's, Charlie Woerner looks muy macho.  Looks like he put Jackson and Jordon on the bench.  Our defensive line cannot get off blocks rushing the passer and lost a lot of contain against the run.  They say a teams most improvement comes between week one and two.  Gonna be hard to tell playing a cupcake.  Even though Herrien played well, I sure will be happy when Sony Michel gets back.  He is just so versatile, and will really help us.  Kicking game is bad.  Ramsey needs to be punting(while he is still there) and the place kicking stinks.  On the plus side, I don't think we had too many penalties.




Good observation on the i.

I wish we would incorporate a power package because Hurd has to take the ball from a stand still then create his own yards. 

I would love to see Hurd in a Bama, UGA system getting the ball at full speed running behind a fb. He has done great in a system not suited for him,  but I can't imagine him in the right scheme


----------



## Scott G (Sep 4, 2016)

Why do you insist on turning every UGA thread into a TN thread?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Good observation on the i.
> 
> I wish we would incorporate a power package because Hurd has to take the ball from a stand still then create his own yards.
> 
> I would love to see Hurd in a Bama, UGA system getting the ball at full speed running behind a fb. He has done great in a system not suited for him,  but I can't imagine him in the right scheme



Dobbs can yank it out and run after faking to Hurd so that formation makes more sense for 10rc.  Except for Shockley, we have never had a running QB, but always lined up that way.  One of my many pet peeves with CMR.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 4, 2016)

The Negatives:

- You're special teams is going to cost you a game somewhere this year.  Good Lord that kicker is as bad as ours was last year.

- Eason missed a lot of check downs and didn't do much to set his feet or move around in a dirty pocket.  This is one of those things some QBs just do naturally, others have to learn and some just never do.  Even with all the talent easy to see why Lambert was and will be the "starter".

- The first half gameplan just wasn't very good and was too vanilla.  You can't open vs a Top 25 team and come out Vanilla, just doesn't work.

- The O-Line.  Yes I realize Chubb racked a ton of yards yesterday, but a lot of them came to the outside.  I saw a lot of pressure right up the gut including stuffing Chubb on quite a few runs, this has to improve in conference play.

Positive:

- Team atmosphere is changed and it's obvious.  Last year a Dawgs team down by 10 would have been hanging their heads.  This year the got on it and picked it up.

- Coaching adjustments at the half.  This is something I look for in every coaching staff and it really is a good sign if your team is good/great at it as all the elite teams do it well.  UGA did it well.  They changed their gameplan in the second half both offensively and defensively and it played a large part in them pulling off the W.

- Chubb.

- Eason's Debut I'd give the kid a B-.  I think it's clear he's not ready to start against top level competition just yet, but if the staff can coach him out of typical freshman mistakes, kid has a bright future.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 4, 2016)

I was at the game last night....The stadium was rocking and the offense moved the ball much better with Eason in the game. 

Chubb is elite...everyone knows that. 

Lambert isn't as good as most freshmen coming in to play qb at every major college in the USA.

Special teams needs major work.

TE's need more looks.

Our rush defense was a non factor...

It's finally great to have a coach who has a pulse on the sidelines.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2016)

Solid B, would have been a B+ if the special teams had not stank the place up.

Eason is the real deal.  His footwork wasn't at the top, but his vision and looking off the defense was excellent.  He brought a spark to the team and made the defense back off.  Lambert looked tentative again and got sacked twice out of stupidity.

Defense's failure to cover the edge really worries me.  In fact, the overall speed of the defense worries me.  Briscoe really stunk up the place.  He made 2 good plays, but he allowed receivers to get behind him several times and looked very slow.  Carter really didn't do as much as I expected, except on one play.

I did like the intensity of the coach and the players.  They looked like they were about their business.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Why do you insist on turning every UGA thread into a TN thread?



Well if I had nothing better than UT, I would prolly want to keep any conversation at all away from my team. Biggest difference in UT and UGA this year is that the UGA fans know we not gonna win the NC. UT has already won it before the season started, in their heads.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 4, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> It's finally great to have a coach who has a pulse on the sidelines.



And that is what I was yelling to my father in law, just awesome!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 4, 2016)

Chubbs- phenomenal, what else to say-A+
Lambert- senior leadership-B+
Eason- performed well in big atmosphere-B+
Receivers- good routes and ball catching -B+
Oline- sluggish and slow at times-C
Dline- lacked penetration-C+
Linebackers- athletes and in position- B+
Secondary- Ditto-B+
Special teams- atrocious-F
    Need to hold tryouts for place kicker 
Coaching- adaptive and motivational-A


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 4, 2016)

UGA didn't have Michel or Holyfield healthy and that means the running game will only get better once the o-line gels.  I don't know why Hardman wasn't in the game, I thought he might get a return or they might try him on offense at least. I thought the TE's would be used more, but maybe UNC just took that away and Chaney took what they gave them.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2016)

One other thing I noticed.  What is up with our Defensive Coordinator?  Looks like he just stood over there with his headphones on.  Looks like Kirby is calling the defenses.  That is fine with me, I have just not seen that on any team.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 4, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> One other thing I noticed.  What is up with our Defensive Coordinator?  Looks like he just stood over there with his headphones on.  Looks like Kirby is calling the defenses.  That is fine with me, I have just not seen that on any team.



Not surprised. I was pretty sure his DC would be a glorified assistant coach and CKS would run it from the sidelines.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 4, 2016)

I would give the dawgs a C+ overall for the opener.  Gotta be pleased with the fact that we won the game and beat the spread. This shouldn't be a big deal, but given the last few years under the CMR regime, winning the opener against a ranked opponent is a big deal.

There are a number of reasons why I don't think we deserve anything higher than a C+.
- Our receiving corp is pedestrian at best.  
- We flopped back and forth between a true freshman QB and an ACC reject.  
- Special teams was a liability, and our kicker is abysmal.  
- The guys who were supposed to be setting the edge on defense repeatedly got sucked inside and lost containment which led to some big plays.
- Both lines were serviceable, but have significant room for improvement.

We don't look like world beaters, but that was a good start to the Kirby Smart era.


----------



## drawedback (Sep 5, 2016)

I think it was a pretty good performance for a first game, against a good team. Eason should have got to stay in after bringing the dawgs back from a 10 point deficit. The entire offense ran better and was more explosive with him in. Don't know if yall noticed, but we scored on every drive with him at qb except for the first when Douglass fumbled on the 10. Special teams were terrible, defense had its moments. Maurice Smith ahd a heck of a game.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 6, 2016)

I noticed the offense seemed to gel better with Eason in. If it were my call, he would start from here on. Overall I give em a B+.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2016)

Its like Kirby said, we got plenty of big uglies and also plenty of skill guys but really lacking in 250lb to 280lb range of quality big men who can move.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2016)

*About the kicking situation*

Not really sure whats going on with Rodrigo Blankenship but he has to be better than Ham,I know he tweaked a old injury in practice back on Aug,7th. Blankinship comes out of high school a highly touted kicker and punter.Not sure if the injury is still bothering him?
http://www.rodrigoblankenship.com/


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2016)

why is uga playing nichols this week. seriously, couldnt a better opponent like ga state be scheduled if you need a warm up game. nichols is a glorified hs team at best.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why is uga playing nichols this week. seriously, couldnt a better opponent like ga state be scheduled if you need a warm up game. nichols is a glorified hs team at best.



App State was booked..


----------



## Scott G (Sep 8, 2016)

Ha!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2016)

Eason to start vs Nichols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Eason to start vs Nichols.



Yes sir!

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/sources-qb-jacob-eason-will-get-first-start-saturday


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/team-news/sources-qb-jacob-eason-will-get-first-start-saturday



he will get a zillion yards against this opponent; but what does it prove. I realize bama is playing western ky. They are not app state, but who is. point is, w kentucky could put up 100 on nichols too, and they have one of the best qbs in the country. it will be a nice workout for the tide secondary. nichols is the kind of opponent tek would schedule for an opener. just dont see the value in this game for anyone on the dog team. no one will improve their skillset with this level of competition, at all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> he will get a zillion yards against this opponent; but what does it prove. I realize bama is playing western ky. They are not app state, but who is. point is, w kentucky could put up 100 on nichols too, and they have one of the best qbs in the country. it will be a nice workout for the tide secondary. nichols is the kind of opponent tek would schedule for an opener. just dont see the value in this game for anyone on the dog team. no one will improve their skillset with this level of competition, at all.



Well, you don't want Eason starting on the road and heading into Missouri. This game will help with the butterflies and it will give him the playbook in his stadium to play with. And they will be able to improve their skill set. They'll be looking to improve their "execution". We'll kill em but it will give Eason a chance to make multiple reads and get him under center for the next few games which will be key.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why is uga playing nichols this week. seriously, couldnt a better opponent like ga state be scheduled if you need a warm up game. nichols is a glorified hs team at best.



Think of it like Bama scheduling ULM, nothing bad can happen, right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Not to mention we'll have time to work on our "Special Teams" play.. We NEED it!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> he will get a zillion yards against this opponent; but what does it prove. I realize bama is playing western ky. They are not app state, but who is. point is, w kentucky could put up 100 on nichols too, and they have one of the best qbs in the country. it will be a nice workout for the tide secondary. nichols is the kind of opponent tek would schedule for an opener. just dont see the value in this game for anyone on the dog team. no one will improve their skillset with this level of competition, at all.





why does BAMA play cupcake teams??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

nickel back said:


> why does BAMA play cupcake teams??



To give Saban's cold dead heart a rest in between games?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> just dont see the value in this game for anyone on the dog team. no one will improve their skillset with this level of competition, at all.



I do. It's an opportunity to focus on execution. Do it right then do it again and again and again until it's perfect then do it again some more.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> To give Saban's cold dead heart a rest in between games?



not sure he has one


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

nickel back said:


> not sure he has one


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2016)

nickel back said:


> why does BAMA play cupcake teams??



Are you calling Kent State and the Chattanooga Mocs cupcakes?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2016)

riprap said:


> Are you calling Kent State and the Chattanooga Mocs cupcakes?



that is a big fat yes


just dont see why BAMA would play them

help me out M6


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 9, 2016)

This game against Nichols will be Great for Eason, building confidence etc., but will not help the rest of the team.  Any word on Michel or Hollyfield?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> This game against Nichols will be Great for Eason, building confidence etc., but will not help the rest of the team.  Any word on Michel or Hollyfield?



 Hollyfield is good to go from what I have read


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> This game against Nichols will be Great for Eason, building confidence etc., but will not help the rest of the team.  Any word on Michel or Hollyfield?





> Running back Sony Michel wore a black non-contact jersey at practice Monday, but took contact during multiple drills. Running back Elijah Holyfield, on the other hand, wore a red contact jersey and did not appear limited at practice while recovering from a sprained ankle. Both running backs worked on a ball security drill to open up practice. Coach Kirby Smart said Holyfield is getting closer to playing.



My guess is we won't see either. Maybe Holyfield.. Not sure what "getting closer" is..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

nickel back said:


> that is a big fat yes
> 
> 
> just dont see why BAMA would play them
> ...



i agree they are cupcakes. it just seems that nichols is the biggest cupcake of all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree they are cupcakes. it just seems that nichols is the biggest cupcake of all.



Fire Mark Richt!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree they are cupcakes. it just seems that nichols is the biggest cupcake of all.




I like big cupcakes, more frosting......


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2016)

Bama fans know cupcakes. They more more than anybody.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2016)

6 knows nicholls like nasty knows app state.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not sure what "getting closer" is..



Less far away.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Less far away.



Idjit!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Hollyfield is good to go from what I have read



glad you can read. no need for a blood bath prediction this week. we could scrape up better opposition for the dogs this week from members of this forum and their family members. slayer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I do. It's an opportunity to focus on execution. Do it right then do it again and again and again until it's perfect then do it again some more.



thats called practice sessions. the uga practice squad could beat nicholls.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Idjit!



yes he is. daily nolesux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> thats called practice sessions. the uga practice squad could beat nicholls.



The UGA practice squad could beat Western Kentucky!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The UGA practice squad could beat Western Kentucky!



no way


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm just glad we're not playing App State....


----------



## nickel back (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> glad you can read. no need for a blood bath prediction this week. we could scrape up better opposition for the dogs this week from members of this forum and their family members. slayer.




need to look at the FSU and Charleston Southern game, talk about cupcake and Charleston Southern has like 30 players suspended.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

nickel back said:


> need to look at the FSU and Charleston Southern game, talk about cupcake and Charleston Southern has like 30 players suspended.......



Our practice squad would curb stomp them too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Our practice squad would curb stomp them too!



FSU that is!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> This game against Nichols will be Great for Eason, building confidence etc., but will not help the rest of the team.  Any word on Michel or Hollyfield?



Sony Michel cleared for the Nichols game!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



The Master commands it.   Watch The Strain on Fx and you'll get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Moron.........


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2016)

Almost picked Western to beat Alabama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sony Michel cleared for the Nichols game!!!



good. i respect michel. he worked hard last year taking up the slack from chubb. hopefully he gets his reps this year. oh, 38-10 at home and it was raining
Bama,Thirty six years, eight months and nine days,  We beat unc


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moron.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> good. i respect michel. he worked hard last year taking up the slack from chubb. hopefully he gets his reps this year. oh, 38-10 at home and it was raining
> Bama,Thirty six years, eight months and nine days,  We beat unc



And Bama couldn't stop Chubb! Over 100 yards again! Bama will be lucky to get by western Kantucky.. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Bama couldn't stop Chubb! Over 100 yards again! Bama will be lucky to get by western Kantucky.. Go Dawgs!



We ain't skeered of the Sunbelt.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 9, 2016)

I think we did ok considering all the personnel changes and this being first game. ST was a mess as always.  Thrilled that Smart showed emotion on sideline and was not petting folks after mistakes. Not impressed with O play calling but it got the job done. Was not real impressed with D overall but secondary looked better coached. 

The Ole Miss game will be a good matchup from what I seen in week 1.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

riprap said:


> We ain't skeered of the Sunbelt.



The Vols are!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Bama couldn't stop Chubb! Over 100 yards again! Bama will be lucky to get by western Kantucky.. Go Dawgs!



Double Moron.........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Double Moron.........



wonder if they want some week 2 opinions.


----------

